# RAF Driffield East Yorkshire Dec 2015



## wappy (Dec 2, 2015)

Was a last minute thing but so wish i would have gone in the day light but can always revisit only an hour away. 

The site was first opened in 1918 by the Royal Air Force (RAF) under the name of RAF Eastburn, before closing in early 1920. However, in 1935 a new airfield was built for the RAF initially training bomber crews before closing in 1977 when the site was turned over to the British Army for use as a driving school being renamed Alamein Barracks.

The first aerodrome to occupy the site was made up of wooden and brick buildings, similar to those found at Duxford or Hendon. Known as Eastburn, No.21 Training Depot was the first unit to occupy the site from 15 July 1918, joined later by Nos. 202 and 217 Squadrons from March 1919. However, by early 1920, these units had disbanded, leaving a deserted airfield, which was removed some years later.

The site has since been used as a driver training area by DST Leconfield

full details and full history here > https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_Driffield


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice one! A lot better pics this time!  
Great stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice one with lots of peely paint.


----------



## Rubex (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice photos Wappy


----------



## dobbo79 (Dec 5, 2015)

nice one - she looks in a more sad state than she was when I was last there.
good to see the old girl though


----------



## UrbanP UK (Jan 24, 2016)

quite good for night time, get your self back there for a day time visit only issue I had was the tall trees had to get to high points to navigate


----------



## tazong (Jan 24, 2016)

You know when i see all these fantastic locations - it reminds me of when i was a child looking in the littlewoods catalogue of what i wanted for xmas - so many places i want to visit lol


----------

